# Keeping and bringing in



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2008)

New students with today economy worries. What does your school do to battle the econemy crunch of today. What steps are being done to ensure your students are ablee to stay and train? What would be the best way to get the most out of a dollar these days.

I am really looking into insight to help with these stituations.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 1, 2008)

Well, 
first, figure out the bare minimum you can afford to charge.
Offer people incentive to keep them coming. Like discounts for paying multiple months up front.


----------

